# xtrail exhausts uk



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

hey,

i need to get myself a replacement rear section for my 2.0L xtrails exhaust, i've been to a few uk exhaust centres and they tell me that Nissan have not released the patent for the xtrails exhaust to other parties in the U.k yet and there not due for another few months. This seems a little weird for a nearly 7 year old car? Does anyone have any experiance of this?

That still leaves me with the need for a replacement exhaust, so i can either go to a useless dealership and pay stupid money for a genuine nissan exhaust or go for some kind of performance type. Does anyone in the U.k know of any reasonably priced good quality exhaust for the exy? I've had a look online and all i can find is this: 
Nissan X-Trail Accessories - Sports Exhausts I've emailed them for the cost, just waiting to find out. How much does anyone think they should charge? 

Will this kind of product improve my weak 2.0Ls performance much?

Look forward to some advice
cheers


----------



## Knight (Feb 24, 2007)

I know a man who could make you one, i got a full stainless system for around £400.
but i had to drive to cardif. pm me if you want his info


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

There is a place in Basingstoke that makes bespoke stainless exhausts - no idea of price, but they make 12" dia stubs for fiestas and micras as well as doing performance exhausts. If going along this route, it might be worth considering a repackable 'box.


----------



## Knight (Feb 24, 2007)

sound like maybe the same sort of thing, charlie from pro speed made me a full exhaust for my 540 out of 3" and included a custom made racing Cat. and as good said "it was good" never had any problems. and he was always available


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

this might help you find summat local...

exhaust manufs - UK


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

MARKTHEEVILDUDE said:


> I've emailed them for the cost, just waiting to find out. How much does anyone think they should charge?


Their pricelist is here: Nissan X-Trail Accessories UK - Price List Seems to be £495 + VAT = £581. Ouch! Says delivery not included underneath then free delivery on another page. 

To be honest, I'd always go for an OEM unit if the price wasn't too silly. I've had exhausts from Kwikfit type places than have only lasted 12 months and not worth the hassle. I had one fitted to a Citroen 16v that sounded so bad I had them take it off and paid the extra for an OEM system. That was over 10 years ago and it's still going strong.

Maybe the XT box lasts so long the exhaust places haven't had any demand for them yet.


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

well cardiff is definatly out of the question and basingstoke isn't gonna happen anytime soon! But there are some good options there, i'll have to look into them. I don't think an entire stainless stell exhaust system is an option at the moment. So that leaves me looking at paying dealership prices :O( at least the fact no one else seems to of needed to replace them means it will last longer. Living close to dover means i go abroad a bit and tires from european nissan dealerships were a lot cheaper, so i will look into gettng an exhaust there!
Thanks for the help. if anyone knows an average uk dealer price let me know, i have grown not to trust my local dealership.


----------



## Knight (Feb 24, 2007)

Try Edge-Peformance in ash, the boys there can get hold of anything. and will ship at a reasonable price. i get most of my bits from Steve. there basically make things go quicker and look sound and drive better. 

he has nissan connections so may be able to get you a good deal. cant prommiss though.:woowoo:

thinking on it isnt there a jap car parts place abit like german and sweedish? ill see if i can find them.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi folks
An update fur ya.....
I had occasion to go to stainless exhaust co on Moniton trading estate here in Basingstoke today. They are longlife exhausts and they quoted for to supply, fit, incl VAT a Cat back systemfor £369. Thats not too bad, compared with the above is it?


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

That does seem like a good price and the company looks a hell of a lot more proffesional than some of the others that i have found on the web. Unfortunatly again its the best parts of 3 hours away from me, and no time can be had anytime soon to make such a trek.
Thanks for the info, these prices give me a good idea of some of what of a stainless steel system should cost, which i will have to get at some point. also it gives me a realistic figure to play with to try and lower the prices of systems in local places.

I'm still dreading the time when i have to get a price for a rear section from my dealership!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Mark,

If your xtrail is still under warranty and there is a leak in the rear muffler, the dealer should replace it at no cost to you at all. The xtrail is known to develop a leak in the muffler when it hits around 45,000kms and this has been identified as a defect from Japan that affects nearly all of the MKI xtrails. The dealers replace this muffler as soon as you complain about a hissing sound coming out of it and they do that on the spot. It only takes them 15 minutes to do if they have it in stock.

For MKII, Nissan Japan has corrected the problem and improved the muffler to be stainless steel, so it is a better quality.

If you're out of warranty, I am not sure why you would want to spend a fortune on that ugly bulky muffler anyway. Your best choice would be to get a cat. back system to get rid of the monster at the back and to get a bit more power. Just be careful of the mufflers you choose and make a point that you don't want it to be louder than the factory one, unless you prefer the louder sound of course 

What you will pay for a good cat. back system will probably be the same amount you will end-up paying for the Nissan muffler by itself.


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

The rear section of the exhaust is not covered under the warranty, it was nissan that diagnosed the fault when i got the car serviced. The rest of the system is covered except the back section which is where the problem is. I've looked into the global recall of mk1 xtrail and contacted the vosa and nissan and mine is not affected by the fault. 

If i'm gonna need to replace any part of the exhaust i wanna get the best quality and best priced componets so i can get the best performance and lonest life. In the past i've just fitted cheap basic exhausts and have always had to replace them in not much more than a year. So any advice anyone can give me really helps.

Thanks Aussietrail


----------



## Knight (Feb 24, 2007)

I completely understand your dilemma; I had the exact problem with my car…
I now take all my cars to prospeed and Charlie builds me a custom exhaust I have never paid more than £600 for a full system. And with his guarantee I would not go anywhere ells. I did develop a fault once in the 540 and he actually paid for me to take the car to a garage and get the weld repaired after I knocked it on a large curb. I don’t know anyone ells that would have done this.

It’s a day’s trip but I enjoyed the ride back and looking round the town. I even learned a thing about why not to buy from kwik fit and the like. I would recommend him. If you can find the time.

To be honest I guess at the end of the day you may be stuck with the dealer, and that in its self would e enough to make me loose a days work and go ells where. It is disgusting the mark-up on parts. I know for a fact the industry price the parts to build a car then times by minimum 3. I have a family member who worked for RR and you could by 5 full cars for the price on one car in parts.

The other option with the xtrail is to buy the part from the us with the pound so strong you can save allot inc shipping if you can wait 3 weeks

Good luck on your quest.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

MARKTHEEVILDUDE said:


> The rear section of the exhaust is not covered under the warranty, it was nissan that diagnosed the fault when i got the car serviced. The rest of the system is covered except the back section which is where the problem is. I've looked into the global recall of mk1 xtrail and contacted the vosa and nissan and mine is not affected by the fault.


Can you please be more specific? What rear/back section of the exhaust do you mean? Is there a problem with the pipes themselves, the resonator or the muffler?

The ENTIRE exhaust system is covered by warranty by the way, unless there is a HUGE hole in the pipes caused by you driving over some big rocks of course


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

yusay warranty - but this car is 6 years old. What warranty are you talking about?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> yusay warranty - but this car is 6 years old. What warranty are you talking about?


I didn't know what year Mark's xtrail was and hence my question to him if he was still covered. I just noticed in his user profile that it is a 2001, so there is NO hope of having this fixed under any warranty of course, so the information I provided can be used and will apply to those who still have their factory warranty valid.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

thats OK - i thought I had misst summat


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

I bought the exy from my nissan dealership last year, its only a small dealership and even though its a 51 plate it was an exdemostrator and owned by a friend of the garage manager with full service history and loads of optional extras fitted(bumper gaurds, parking sensors, tow bar etc). As it is approved used nissan i got a years warranty and breakdown cover as standard, which is just expiring. 
I have been told by the dealership that the muffler is going in the exhaust, but not badly enough to need urgently replacing, but will need doing probably before my next service(novemberish). I'm not using the car a lot at the moment due to a back injury and being out of work due to this, so theres no point peplacing it asap because lack of use will just make it corrode quicker. But because its not burning fuel properly coz of this is using more petrol than it should, so i'm looking into the best option now, so i can get the best for my money when the time comes.
So keep the advice coming, it really helps, and even though not working is a drain on money, it does mean the xtrail is always well polished(wen its not raining)!

thanks guys


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

sorry to hear about ya back and work n stuff, Mark. have yu considered extending the warranty? I know money mite be tite, but it seems a good warranty, the Nissan one, its fairly cheap, and yu should be able to extend it - at least I was told i could on my 52 plate.
It wont cover the box, but yu nevva know - it might come in handy


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

I've looked into extending the warranty, and it works out at £405 a year, which seems reasonable and other warranty firms only just beat the price, the only trouble is that during my year of xtrail ownership i have been in to the dealership probably over 30 times, most of that with the same problems(check a/c related noise thread) and the staff have been at times no less than useless its took me contacting trading standards and vosa for them to pull there finger out an due to my limited driving atm i still don't know if its actually fixed. And nissan uk, well, don't get me started, the amount i have been told someone in the relevent technical department will call me back and they havn't, and also the warranty is pan-european and my next nearest dealership 30mins drive away told me they could'nt do work under warranty unless i knew exactly who the policy was with and nissan would'nt tell me! Its all a complete joke, i still have some 0% finance with nissan, so i think i'll cut my losses and if anything goes wrong that i can connect to previous work i'll just cut the finance(i have told nissan this and they havn't argued. So due to money shortage i'll just get AA breakdown repair insurance, which i've heard is great for £65 a year(up to £2500 of work covered).
I love my xtrail, drove round europe in it for 2months last summer and other than needed new tires was great. would'nt have wanted any other car. But if anyone asks me if they should buy a dealership nissan in the uk, i would say a big 'NO'.
cheers


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

I spoke with trading standards and they put me touch with the finance department and they made the garage replace parts under warranty that they have previously(for a year) refused to change, they hadn't even contacted the warranty providers. They had said 'there is only one thing more that can be causing the problem(the heater motor)and we won't replace that unless u pay half'. well they've done it now!

If anyone in the uk has problems with the nissan and has finance, contact the finance department they are really helpful and can speak english!

To avoid paying nissan costs i am seriously considering getting it done abroad!


----------

